# Best Casting Reels



## Bonito6t9 (Dec 2, 2003)

I just picked up a SLOSH 30 and a 11'6'' Tica...One word...Beautiful!! When I first saw the reel I said to myself, Man this ain't that big, but I was wrong it is.. I can cast a good 175 to 185 yrds with it.. I know I always talk about the Squidder, but I don't know this is a he11 of a reel.. My 2 Cents

***I started this thread to talk about all casting reels.

Fred


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*DAIWA*

Welcome to the twenty first century!!!!


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

I am using a 500L on a jarvis walker 10'. I can only hit 75yds and want to increase it to at least 125. I am looking into a setup just like yours, glad you found it 

todd


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Lots of good reels out there...*

I have the 30 GW and the Abu 6500 CS Mag...both are outstanding reels...the GW for a heaver and the Abu to sling metal up to 2 oz...

My next reel would be the Penn 525 Mag....


----------



## Bonito6t9 (Dec 2, 2003)

I have heard alot of good about the 525 Mag... And the Abu's are fantastic almost picked up a 7000C3 but I hate casting a levelwind great distances..



Fred


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

BONITO6T9

JUST GOT THE 7000C3 FOR CHRISTMAS AND WAS GOING TO GET THE CONVERSION FOR IT TO CAST WITHOUT THE LEVELWIND, BUT THOUGHT I WOULD TRY IT WITH THE LEVELWIND ON FIRST. I AM CRAZY ABOUT THIS REEL, AND WON'T CHANGE A THING. I CAN CAST THIS LEVELWIND AS FAR AS MY SLOSH30, YOU MAY WANT TO TAKE ANOTHER LOOK. I'M GLAD I DID.....WALT D.


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

I have a 7000C3 love it also but if your surf fishing with it you will most likely have trouble with the level wind at some point. As you know sand will find its way into everything and it will play havoc with the level wind mechanism, have replaced it once in my reel, coming off next time.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Here's my list of favorites from my recent casting escapade in SC.

Diawa:
Grand Wave Z-20
355 yds/ 17#, 6.1:1 gr, 6 bearings

This reel is amazing, best I've seen from Diawa. It is VERY smooth to cast and the clamp-style reel seat (without the usual foot) lets you place the reel anywhere on the rod without coasters.

Abu Garcia:
Ambassadeur 7000C4
270 yds/ 20#, 4:1 gr

This reel is great but like Bonito said, levelwinds aren't perfect for casting. AG should make an open-face version of the Ambassadeur. I would probably buy it then.

Shimano: This one was a tie.
Trinidad 20
420 yds/ 20#, 6.2:1 gr

Nice reel. Casts well and has a huge line cap...which would be great if I could ever cast that far. This one was a little out of my price range at $399.99, but I thought the adjustable handle length was really cool.

Calcutta 400S
210 yds/ 17#, 4.7:1 gr

This is another good Shimano caster. Not as good as the Trinidad, but good enough for the average beach bum like me. Each Calcutta comes in levelwind, open-face, and HEG(used for fighting big fish) configs, which is pretty cool. Also a little pricey, but not awfully.

Penn:
Mag 525

Didn't actually get a chance to use it but from other posts it sounds like an awesome reel.


I ended up buying the Grand Wave. It wasn't too expensive and it suited my skill level. Plus, the clamp system lets me experiment in balancing my rod and trying the reel-down casting style.

There's my 2¢.

Evan


----------



## Newcaster (Dec 6, 2003)

*Well Hell*

I personally like my 525 mag for distance fishing with 20 lb test, I have put that baby 185 yards into birds with bait and pulled fish out. Now my 535 ain't all that bad either, I really like it too, comes close to the 525 with .40 on it. But when it comes to distance, 15 lb test BG on my Blue Yonder rocks. 12 lb tournament line gets me an easy 500 feet on the grass with it, no mags and my technique sucks. My little 5500 c3ctmag is so fast I am scared to cast that biatch with .28. Just got a 6500c3ctmag but I haven't even put line on it! Can't wait! Now those 555s, they rock too! 8nb8 no problemo 120 yards easy! Now those daiwas are fast! I had to mag an SHV 30 for a friend because it was way too fast! He would spend all day picking lashes and respooling. All it needed was one .25x.10 REM. Am I a tackle ho or what? LOL


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Yeh Newcaster.....*

I would say that you are a tackle ho. The next question is...Do you have a rod for each one of those reels? That would really let us know that you really are a tackle ho. I have never thrown or fished with a 535. Would like to some day. Nice picture!!!  pelican man.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Hey Newcaster - might wanna add "line-ho" to your list of credentials too!!!!


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

As I look at that picture, "newcaster" doesn't seem like an appropriate handle. I expect you didn't accumulate that collection overnight.

Perhaps "oldcaster" might make a better fit, even "beentheredonethatcaster"


----------



## Newcaster (Dec 6, 2003)

*OK, I confess*



can't fish today said:


> *As I look at that picture, "newcaster" doesn't seem like an appropriate handle. I expect you didn't accumulate that collection overnight.
> 
> Perhaps "oldcaster" might make a better fit, even "beentheredonethatcaster"
> 
> *


I am not new to fishing but am just getting started tournament casting. Thats not even a 1/4 of my reels LOL. Yes I do have rods to go along with most all those reels not to mention assorted lines from 4 lb test all the way to 1600 lb cable for large shark.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Uh-oh, it might be worse than I thought. Perhaps you might need to consider a 12-step addiction recovery program  

Anyhow, thanks for posting the picture. Don't hesitate to share more.


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

*I call it appreciation of beauty*

A very pretty sight indeed! Nice collection.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2003)

We are using what you see in the picture. I think most of them are the best makes in this world.

When it comes to big distance. I still trust Abu Garcia....

Can you spot the reels in the picture??




























My friend Adrick with a Zziplex Vmax F2 n a 6500 Mag Elite


----------



## JustinF (Oct 31, 2003)

*Edmund!*

What types of fish do you guys catch over there? I have run across several websites from guys in Singapore and Indo and I gotta say that it is awesome to see the sport taking off over there!

Justin


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*best casting best fishing*

best casting 6500 abu .... best fishing 20 daiwa


----------



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Edmund!*



JustinF said:


> *What types of fish do you guys catch over there? I have run across several websites from guys in Singapore and Indo and I gotta say that it is awesome to see the sport taking off over there!
> 
> Justin *


Please click on http://www.fishingkaki.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9761 to see our catches.

Regards


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*very impressive!*

ed-man, wow! wow! that is a very impressive display. what kind of distances are you guys throwing? (san fishing).

ralph


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

*Nice gear and fish*

Thanks for keeping us informed. I enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "WALT D",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "OBX Rookie",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## Aero_GT (Jan 13, 2004)

*newbie*

Hi,im new here just like Edmund,im from Singapore too.Happen to find this site on the net


----------



## Aero_GT (Jan 13, 2004)

Im now into spin casting like those u see in japan-3 peice spinning rods with long,shallow spooled-reels,now still waiting for my rod to be shipped from japan,n custom-built to suit my own preference.The above mentioned rodsn reels can b seen in this site  http://www.daiwaseiko.co.jp/but u need to translate from japanese to english,u can find the translating software from altavista.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "Aero_GT",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## Bonito6t9 (Dec 2, 2003)

Hey Everybody:


Over the last week I've been reading everyones post and thinking alot... I think im going to go ahead and get a Abu 7000C3.. All of yall seem to have virtually no problem casting w/ it besides the occasional sand in the reel.. Looks like im going back to Greentop!!!



Fred


----------



## Awesome John* (Dec 23, 2003)

*My own expirence with Distance reels*

I enjoy reeling with my left hand so I bought a lefty ABU 7001 and had the bushings replaced with ball bearings from Steve Baret in Australia. I never expected that reel to cast as good as it does.. I enjoy that reel very very much!

I get a good 175 yards "with" 5 oz and bait using a Breakaway "123" rod...

I also own a ABU sports mag and its a very well tamed "extra long range " reel.".. but its a bit flimzy for retreiving big baits over rough ground and heavy tides.. I do own both the Penn 525 mag and the pen 535 mags..

The penn 525 mag "needs extra magnets put in or else your gonna get very frustrated with that reel".. after the mags its much better tamed..
The Pen 535 mag is not a distance monster.. as a matter of fact the ABU 7001 casts farther.. but the Penn 535 mag is a good "stout" well made reel and a good "blood and gut fishing tool"... I love the 535mag when I dont want to fool around and just fish hard...

I bought a Daiwa Grandwave 30 Z and sent that piece of junk back 8 hours after I bought it. I know that many casters love it and I respect that but I hated that reel... it was terrible we just didnt get along..

Now I see that there are some cool retrofitable mag side plates for that grand wave reel.... probably is much better with that mag but "why bother that much?" a reel should be "right" out of the box (including that 525 mag ) 

I too am hoping for some great new reels..
Pssssst.. I have heard that the "mental giants at ABU sweden who have discontinued every great surcasting reel they ever made" are finally going to introduce some bigger stouter reels with mags.... Horaaaaay!

When ABU puts their mind to it they are the top dog.... but for some reason they have totally neglected their surf customers for too long... maybe the success of their "Sports Mag" model has "woken then up to the great potential market out there for properly made and magged surf conventional.." Sure hope so...

I'm tired of all this reel Voodoo already I just want to buy a few good reels and just go fishing without years of personal research and development.. the reel companies are supposed to do that for me and give me areel that meets my needs... the technology is there....and so is the customers... why the heck arnt these reels avaiable yet?

By the way there is a new player on the block.. There is an elite group of casters up in the north east USA that are customizing "magging" up the new "Avet" reels and supposedly getting good distances...

The AVET are solid aluminum and have 6 ball bearing and great workmanship.. I havent seen anyone ever cast one for distance but heard that this is being done.... 

anyone else heard this?


----------



## Newcaster (Dec 6, 2003)

My friend just ordered an AVET, its in the mail. He has already asked me to mag it. Of course we will go with fixed magnets. I will take some pics when we add the magnets then follow up with results after some field testing and adjustments. Some reels are way too fast out of the box.


----------

